# Solar Eclipse



## Minkow (Jul 22, 2009)

So, there was a solar eclipse yesterday for those people who live in Asia, (did it happen in Europe), and I think Australia and Africa. Today the eclipse'll happen in the Americas, and Europe if it didn't happen.

Anyone see it? Anyone looking forward to it?
anyone know when it is?


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol wut? An eclipse is supposed to happen today?

Need info NOA!


----------



## Minkow (Jul 22, 2009)

Wikipedia


----------



## J.T. (Jul 23, 2009)

oh DUDE.

Canadians should be able to see it if it's visible to Americans, right? Because I gotta see this. =D


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 23, 2009)

It didn't happen for me and I live in America.. :<
This sucks. |:<


----------



## Saith (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it said on the news that it was only Asia. Central Asia, I think.


----------



## Zuu (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, and even the Wikipedia article that was linked to said it'd be visible only in Asia. gg op.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh. I was going to stay up late to see it. Darn it.

Oh well. I remember the last solar eclipse I saw. It was horribly dark at 6:30 at night. Or is that a lunar eclipse?

Sigh....


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 23, 2009)

Minkow said:
			
		

> I think Australia


nope.
Wow, it went for 6 minutes and 39 seconds. Wish we _had _seen it in Australia.


----------



## Minnow (Jul 26, 2009)

I was at the airport when it happened, and, though it was on the news there, I missed by, like, ten seconds.

I was sad.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 26, 2009)

Man that sounds cool


----------

